# My Beautiful Jackie....One Year today.........



## SOOOSKA (Sep 2, 2012)

You left for thr Rainbow Bridge :rainbow: to join your Big Little Brother Buttercup:bunnyangel2:.

Even though you and Wilbur didn't live with me for your last year, your passing left a huge hole in my heart. 

Go find Buttercup and go run through the Meadows at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Love :heartbeat: Always

Mommie


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 2, 2012)

My heart still aches 
with sadness.
And secret tears still flow.
What it meant to loose you,
no one will ever know.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sorry for your loss. Time heals but it doesn't erase. I know she was very special.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Binkie Free, 
Sweet Jackie!!!
:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 2, 2012)

ink iris:

Binky free sweet girl. Do you know how Wilbur is doing?


----------



## Nela (Sep 3, 2012)

*Tight hugs* She was and is so so loved.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Katie, I have no idea how Wilbur is doing. I can only hope and prayray: he is fine.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 8, 2012)

:sad:ray: I abhor these anniversaries


----------

